# I passed NREMT-B; how do I get my Florida certification?



## CareerChange (Jan 9, 2008)

I had to apply with Florida DOH first and get an authorization from them to take the NREMT after I finished my class and practical exam at school. 

Now that I passed the exam, I don't know what happens next. Does anyone from Florida know what I need to do next? Does Florida automatically send me my certification?

P.S. - thanks to everyone here for their help over the past few months. The tips and ideas were great!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Have you discussed this with the Florida DOH yet or just posted here? 

Again, I am sure there will be someone to answer you correctly but as a professional always get your source from the origin of your certification and licensure provider. It is very important to obtain the most credible answer... 

R/r 911


----------



## CareerChange (Jan 9, 2008)

*I got an answer....after the 3rd try....*

I had called the Florida DOH health office earlier and had to leave a message. When I didn't hear back from them the next day, I called again.
They told me to submit an application with my 75 bucks, which is the wrong answer, as I already did that before I took the test. So I came here for some information.

So based on R/r 911 advice, I called again.
This time they told me to just sit tight and wait for two weeks. 

Once the State of Florida receives the testing information from NREMT, they will send me my certification. They said it can take two weeks to get the test information from NREMT.

So all I need is patience before I can take care of patients!

Thanks!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrat's upon passing. I just to want to be sure that you have the "official" word. All correspondence in regard to your license, certification, etc. you should be sure to keep a log of whom, when & discussion made. Trust me, it is worth it.. in case there is further problems. 

Again good luck!

R/r 911


----------

